# NMMPRHD - New power rangers helmet day.



## liamliam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

This just arrived yesterday guys, and i am so excited.

Lets just get on with the pics :






























I actually ordered the red Zyu Ranger Helmet, but due to the guys backlog, he accidently sent me yellow ranger helmet. I have wanted the yellow helmet much more than the red for a long time, so im not really that bothered. I messaged the guy and he is going to make and send me the red helmet, completely FREE!!!! 

The guy who makes these goes by the name of Aniki, you can contact him on Rangerboard.com or through his ebay. His helmets are next to none when it comes to the show originals. the detail and craftsmanship is astonishing

The only bad things i can say so far, are that his communication skills have something to be desired. I messaged him around 5 times before i got a reply, this was over a couple of weeks. Also he stated it would be around 4 weeks to make and ship, i'd been going on 9 weeks till it arrived, however it is coming up for halloween so ill give him a break, plus the way he is making up for it more than makes me pleased.
Also, the paint around where the two halfs meet has slightly chipped where it opens, nothing major but will require some touch up in the future.

And, JESUS F*****G CHRIST does this thing get warm when wearing it, so far i've managed about 10mins tops


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2011)

Hell to the fucking yeah bro


----------



## pink freud (Oct 18, 2011)

Now you need a yellow morph-suit.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 18, 2011)

Dude that looks awesome!


----------



## liamliam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

The suit is in the pipeline, only for how much the suit, boots, gloves, belt and morpher all together will cost. I'm going to have to save for a little while before i can go clean the streets of any evil


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2011)

Not a lot to do in your neck of the woods, eh? 

Sweet score though. Serious.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 18, 2011)

Ninja turtles were cooler....  


Congrats though....


----------



## liamliam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

Randy said:


> Not a lot to do in your neck of the woods, eh?
> 
> Sweet score though. Serious.



You've clearly never been to england 



ghstofperdition said:


> Ninja turtles were cooler....
> 
> 
> Congrats though....




COME AT ME BRO!!


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks to this thread i'm getting advertisements for power rangers on this site. Hell yea!


That helmet kicks ass!

You have to play it if you ever play gigs!


----------



## liamliam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Thanks to this thread i'm getting advertisements for power rangers on this site. Hell yea!
> 
> 
> That helmet kicks ass!
> ...



Dude i dont play gigs but i thought about just recording some covers wearing it. Also, one of my friends just got a amazing Canon 7D SLR, so epic picture time will be on the way shortly


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, you win geekiest fellow on the forum.


----------



## liamliam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Wow, you win geekiest fellow on the forum.



My friends call me the "whitest, black guy ever"( I am mixed race). This pretty much clarifies their statement


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 18, 2011)

Ivan Ooze > Lord Zed > Power Rangers..that is all. Find me an Ivan Ooze or Zed costume and we can party


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 18, 2011)

The helmet is cool and all, but why the Yellow Ranger?

Everybody knows that Green is where it's at (don't give me any White Ranger crap, Green goes way harder).






Flute daggers ftw!


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 18, 2011)

This totally made my day!


----------



## liamliam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Ivan Ooze > Lord Zed > Power Rangers..that is all. Find me an Ivan Ooze or Zed costume and we can party



DUDE! an ooze costume would be quite awesome, but i think id take a goldor over anything 



gunshow86de said:


> The helmet is cool and all, but why the Yellow Ranger?
> 
> Everybody knows that Green is where it's at (don't give me any White Ranger crap, Green goes way harder).
> 
> Flute daggers ftw!



I've just always loved the way the yellow rangers helmet looked. The green ranger is awesome, but everyone seems to want to be either green or white ranger. Plus i dont want to fork out for the body shield ontop of everything else.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 18, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Ninja turtles were cooler....
> 
> 
> Congrats though....



I absolutely agree dude...However, Power Rangers still kick ass...

Oh and by the way, Bebop and Rocksteady are infinitely more badass than Bulk and Skull...

Back on topic...AAAAAAUUUUUUHHHHH....SOOOO AWESOME!


----------



## liamliam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Oh and by the way, Bebop and Rocksteady are infinitely more badass than Bulk and Skull...


 agreed


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 18, 2011)

*expects to hear of the "Might Morphin Power Rapist" via AOL news in a week or so*


----------



## liamliam666 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Nonservium (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no idea why you'd buy something like that. With that being said, it's actually really detailed and close to the shit I remember from watching that show stoned. Please tell me you aren't going to be running around in yellow spandex though.....


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 18, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> I have no idea why you'd buy something like that. With that being said, it's actually really detailed and close to the shit I remember from watching that show stoned. Please tell me you aren't going to be running around in yellow spandex though.....



And why not


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 18, 2011)

Spandex is never the answer, Mord. Never.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 18, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> Spandex is never the answer, Mord. Never.



Wolverine, The Thundercats, The Power Rangers, The pilots of Voltron, and various Marvel superheroes would beg to differ...


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 18, 2011)

You got me with Wolverine. The others not so much.

edit: I hope its apparent I'm just in here fuckin around. Not tryin to be a dick or anything.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 18, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> *expects to hear of the "Might Morphin Power Rapist" via AOL news in a week or so*


 

/thread


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 18, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> You got me with Wolverine. The others not so much.
> 
> edit: I hope its apparent I'm just in here fuckin around. Not tryin to be a dick or anything.



Haha yeah I know dude, anyone who disparages the Power Rangers is either joking or a terrorist...


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2011)

God, I would do awful things for a Lord Zed helmet. Thanks a lot Drak/Liam


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2011)

It's always amusing how hilariously racist the choices for who played what ranger on the American version were.


----------



## Thep (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 19, 2011)

i'm guessing this isn't a bike helmet but a prop?
still cool


----------



## liamliam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah dude its just a prop, was going to wear it to a japanese convention in my home town, but it did'nt come in time, nor did i end up going anyway. They are cast from some sort of resin. And from what i've read, he actually made the casts from original stunt helmets from the original show.

If anyone is interested, this isnt going to be my halloween costume. This year im dressing up as MF DOOM  my mask/helmet came yesterday, just need to make a few mods, and grab my self a mic, a green hoody and im set


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 19, 2011)

liamliam666 said:


> Yeah dude its just a prop, was going to wear it to a japanese convention in my home town, but it did'nt come in time, nor did i end up going anyway. They are cast from some sort of resin. And from what i've read, he actually made the casts from original stunt helmets from the original show.
> 
> If anyone is interested, this isnt going to be my halloween costume. This year im dressing up as MF DOOM  my mask/helmet came yesterday, just need to make a few mods, and grab my self a mic, a green hoody and im set



It's about the same process as people making the helmets for the Star Wars 501st guys. It looks really good, so grats on that.

also:

Fuck yea flute daggers


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 19, 2011)

Curiosity is getting the better of me, where did you get it? I might want a green one for, um, room decoration. I'm totally not in to Cosplay. 

EDIT: I should learn to read posts.


----------



## JPMike (Oct 20, 2011)

This is amazingly nice!!!! Now you made me want one, I was a DIE HARD PR fan when I was a kid. Green Ranger all the way!!!


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 20, 2011)

Thuy Trang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia RIP Sweet Princess
Quite a beautiful young woman too, and what an incredible life she had, regardless how short.


----------

